# It's Official



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Kharma's official registered name is Calcatta's Kharma Supra of FengShui Bengals. It took them five months to get back to me =/. I sure hope it doesn't take that long to register the litters.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

There must have been a glitch somewhere, Payge----either that or they use a different calendar! I'm glad you got the name you wanted.


----------

